
On the Road to Irmin v2 - lelf
https://tarides.com/blog/2019-05-13-on-the-road-to-irmin-v2.html
======
dang
Discussed in 2015:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10503465](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10503465)

and 2014:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8053687](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8053687)

~~~
justincormack
This is a new update though.

~~~
dang
Oh sure! That's why we didn't mark the OP as a dupe. These links are just for
curiosity (as kencausey said). I'd like to find a way to communicate that when
posting those, but none I've found is succinct enough. It gets old quickly to
say "This is just for curiosity" every time.

------
emmanueloga_
meta: what happened with Docker+MirageOS? Seems like the whole team that was
acquired a while ago left to found this new company (Tarides)? Not sure if
anybody has more background, just curious :-)

